# Jw Amber And Melanoidin Malt



## sah (14/12/06)

Can anyone write about the similarities and differences between JW amber and melanoidin malt?

In my opinion the amber makes for a sweet, slightly toffee flavour, very nice for the right type of beer. I haven't used enough of melanoidin to get a really good idea.

Are these malts similar at all?

thanks
Scott


----------



## tangent (14/12/06)

if JW amber is like weyermann caraamber, i'd say they're miles apart
one's a sweet crystal malt, the other's dryer yet complex and toasty


----------



## sah (14/12/06)

I have a spreadsheet from this forum called Malt_Comparison.xls that puts Weryerman Melanoidin on par with Fawcett Amber, Pauls Amber, Briess Victory, DWC Biscuit Aromatic, and MFB Kiln Amber.

The only one I'm close to knowing, and have in my stocks is the melanoidin. But I do know what JW amber tastes like.

Beers.

Scott


----------



## sah (14/12/06)

Tangent,

Btw, the same spreasheet (attached), has Weyerman Caraamber on par with Fawcett Pale Crystal and Bairds Carastan.

View attachment Malt_Comparisons.xls


regards
Scott


----------



## Stuster (14/12/06)

I have some JW Amber but I haven't got round to using it yet. As I understand it, JW Amber is not a crystal malt. It should give a toasty flavour to the beer. Melanoidin should give a rich super-Munich flavour and aroma. If you don't have any Amber you can toast your own in the oven. A search should turn up the instructions or look on the Ozcraftbrewer site. I think those spreadsheets are a rough and ready guide, mostly based on colour as much as anything.


----------



## Chris (15/12/06)

Amber malt is a toasted pale malt, just kilned at higher temps whereas Melanoidin is a super form of munnich malt, which is dried at a higher temperature and then kilned at a higher initial water content to encourage the production of melanoidins. So there are quite large differences with the malting process and eventual flavour although the colour is similar.
Be distrustfull of malt substitution guides.
Maybe a good comparison is Amber malt is a super Ale malt (Biscuity) and melanoidin is a super munnich (malty) malt.
Both are great.

Cheers


----------



## Mr Bond (22/12/06)

Chris said:


> Amber malt is a toasted pale malt, just kilned at higher temps whereas Melanoidin is a super form of munnich malt, which is dried at a higher temperature and then kilned at a higher initial water content to encourage the production of melanoidins. So there are quite large differences with the malting process and eventual flavour although the colour is similar.
> Be distrustfull of malt substitution guides.
> Maybe a good comparison is Amber malt is a super Ale malt (Biscuity) and melanoidin is a super munnich (malty) malt.
> Both are great.
> ...



So what sort of % age would one use this in a brit style ale?


----------

